# CARTI Tour de Rock



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Saturday June 9th in Little Rock, AR there will be a ride to benefit Cancer patients and their families. There are rides of various distances up to 100 miles. The 100 miler crosses two cycling/pedestrian bridges (The Big Dam Bridge, and the Clinton Library Bridge) across the Arkansas River. Those are the hills on this ride... the rest is flat! Here is a link for registration if anyone is interested.

CARTI - Central Arkansas Radiation Therapy Institute

Bruce


----------



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is the profile: Tour de Rock 2012 - A bike ride in North Little Rock, Arkansas, US


----------



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Ended Up Being a Great Ride...*

About 1000 people showed up to ride the various rides and a good time was had by all. Good Bar-b-que meal after the ride. And the new 100 mile course over the Big Dam Bridge and Clinton Library Bridge was cool too! Best wind this year of the 3 years I have ridden this 100 mile ride. Best time too! 5:33 for 101.80!

Bruce


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

I was going for a best time too until I flatted at mile 27. My dad caught up and I rode with him until the 68 mile turn off and never had another fast group pass me, so I just went with him to do 68 miles. Flatted again too, so it wasn't my day for a new best. I was really fresh though, so as soon as we got back to the River Trail with 4 miles left, I took it up to 22mph and came in like I was on fire while everyone else was soft pedaling to just finish. lol


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Didn't notice the century course went over the BDB this year. I was going to be out of town and didn't bother paying much attention. I bet that was a nice change.

You guys doing BDB100?


----------



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Bdb,*

I will be doing the 100 in the BDB again this year, they changed the route again where it is all west of I-40 which is good I guess. I like the format of coming back over the Two Rivers Bridge, coming back through Maumelle around noon is dangerous, and the people are not friendly around that time!

Bruce


----------

